# Yoder Rotisserie Chicken



## navigator (Oct 12, 2018)

Spun up a couple yardbirds on the Yo'tisserie today.






















These 3 are always watching me, seems like they are interested in some smoked meat


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks mighty fine to me. Nice color on those birdies.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## smokinq13 (Oct 12, 2018)

Those birds look amazing! Skin is looking crisp the way i like it! ... for the on lookers at least they were deer... we've been getting a sort of different customer around here!


----------



## navigator (Oct 12, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> Those birds look amazing! Skin is looking crisp the way i like it! ... for the on lookers at least they were deer... we've been getting a sort of different customer around here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have those too, one was rattling my grill around on my porch one night a month or so ago.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 12, 2018)

Great looking chickens Rich.

Maybe the deer are waiting their turn in the smoker.

Like.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2018)

Boy that chicken looks good!
Great color on the skin!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2018)

Those yard-birds look Perfect !!
Nice Job, Rich!!
Beautiful !
Like.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes nice looking birds. I took your advice and ordered the kit for my Yoder. I plan to do the mods & install this weekend. I look forward to having the rotisserie as another cooking option.


----------

